# YM220 fluids and filters



## drat53 (Mar 27, 2013)

I purchased a used YM220 with a frozen brake. I fixed the bakes and am now ready to change the filters and fluids. Can anyone give me the fluid types, quantities and replacement filter information? Where is a good place to purchase parts?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

oil wix 51568, nappa 1568. Fuel filter Fram C7517 http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=C7517 , hydraulic fram ph3381, http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=PH3381

You can get all filters from Hoye. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/220.htm

Fluids. http://www.hoyetractor.com/support/knowledgebase.php?article=1

crankcase with filter 3.9 qts.
cooling system without subtank 1.1 gl
transmission14.7 qts


----------

